# new california smog test (dyno)



## palengkeboy (Jan 14, 2003)

hello bayarea and everyone else. i have a 91 240sx and im going to get a smog test for my car real soon. i heard that the new test is in effect (dyno) :bs: . just wondering, i have an AEM short ram intake with a carb # on it, and an obx b1 muffler. what are my chances of passing this new smog test. i heard that its really hard to pass.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

if u have the catalytic converter on the car u should be fine..the aem intake is carb legal. so it will pass......other than that, if your car is tuned right(plugs ok, oil change...etc) your chances are pretty good.


----------



## palengkeboy (Jan 14, 2003)

cool man. i hope i do pass.:cheers:


----------



## palengkeboy (Jan 14, 2003)

hey man, just wondering. is there a difference between a 91 and 92 240sx, engine wise?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

nope. the difference in engines for 240's was the 89-90 years had the KA24E, which was the single cam, and the 91-98 had the KA24DE with dual cams.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

my car is due for a smog.....in a few weeks, i still have to prep it(fix timing, remove cai..misc things.)


----------



## palengkeboy (Jan 14, 2003)

yeah, i bought an AEM short and made sure there was a carb # on it. but the thing is, it says its for the 92-94 240sx. so i was kinda confused cause a 91 would fit in that catagory. since it has the same engine and everything, right?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

what does aem know about nissans anyway?? jkjk it should say 91-98 since all those had ka24de. maybe the design of the intake is different due to different body styling between 94 and 95??


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> *what does aem know about nissans anyway?? jkjk it should say 91-98 since all those had ka24de. maybe the design of the intake is different due to different body styling between 94 and 95?? *


yea, theyre designed differently for different chassis


----------



## palengkeboy (Jan 14, 2003)

very interesting:newbie:


----------



## LittleOsti (Sep 30, 2003)

what does AEM know about intakes....... who do you think i used to work for???


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Well I would change your air box. I didnt pass when I had my modified filter on.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

LittleOsti said:


> *who do you think i used to work for??? *


umm..sniperboss??


----------



## palengkeboy (Jan 14, 2003)

i have passed my smog test with my aem air cleaner. i thought i was gonna fail.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

wait wait wait...isnt it 89-91 had the KA24E and 92+ had DE?
i couldve sworn...course i couldnt noe cuz i got a 93, and evry1 else i noe already had SR's b4 i saw the KA.


----------



## palengkeboy (Jan 14, 2003)

no, only the 89-90 had the ka24e. 91-94 has a ka24de. im not to sure about the 95-98 tho. but i think it still uses the ka24de, i think.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

the wise sticky knows all


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

yeah 90 model year was the last of the KAe, but they made them pretty late into the year, and mixed stuff with the 91 update. i have a 90 240sx, that was made in july 90 half way into the new model year. take my breaks for example, any place i go has 2 difrent pads for me, 89 part number and the 91, my car uses the 91 pads. witch turns into more trips back and froth with the dumb parts stores when i frist changed them. also 91 KAde is belived to have better cams then any later KAde 240.


----------

